# شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"



## قبطى حقيقى (24 أبريل 2009)

*شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*






​ 
*شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً" *​ 
*مريم: " لم يكن لأبونا متاؤس أى دور فى إصدار أوراقى الثبوتية التى عكست هويتى الجديدة كمسيحية ولم أكن أعرفه وقت استخراج تلك الأوراق فأنا استخرجت الاوراق عام 2004 وتزوجت عام 2006 .. من حقى ان تكون لى بطاقة شخصية تعكس هويتى والدولة لم توجد للمتنصرين بديلاً قانونياً لاستخراج أوراق ثبوتية **المزيد.... *​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

معروفة انه بريء بس هم مش عارفين يعملوا ايه مع موجات الإرتداد
فكان السجن للأبونا بمثابة تهديد لبقية الكهنة مش لأنه مجرم ولكن حتى يكون عبرة
ميرسي لنقلك الدائم للأخبار المفيدة الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*



fouad78 قال:


> معروفة انه بريء بس هم مش عارفين يعملوا ايه مع موجات الإرتداد
> 
> فكان السجن للأبونا بمثابة تهديد لبقية الكهنة مش لأنه مجرم ولكن حتى يكون عبرة
> 
> ميرسي لنقلك الدائم للأخبار المفيدة الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


 
ميرسى على المرور


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

*اللة قادر انة يفك سجن ابونا 
ويمكن دي تجربة سامحلة بيها ربنا ليكون اجرة عظيم في ملكوت السموات 

مرسي علي الموضوع 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

*شاهدت البرنامج يوم امس واليوم فى الاعاده*
*وكم كان تاثيرها رائع وهى تحكى*
*وهى مسلمه*
*كونها كانت تعتبر جاريه فى منزلها وفى علاقتها مع الله*
*والصلاة الاعتياديه الروتينيه التى كانت تؤديها*
*اما *
*وهى مسيحيه*
*وجدت الفرق*
*بعد العبوديه*
*اصبحت ابنه وليست جاريه للرب*
*ان محبتها للرب يسوع *
*اذاقت بسببه*
* الامرين*
*سواء من الاهل*
*او *
*من*
* امن الدوله*
*ولاكن فى النهايه*
*انكرت معرفه للاب متاوس عباس بها*
*فيا قضاه مصر*
*اين الجرم الذى اقترفه هذا القس*
*حتى يكون بين جدران السجن الان*
*عموما*
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

الله القوي المانح القادر

تشفع يا رب


----------



## man4truth (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

لا يهمنا السجن او التعذيب
لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد


----------



## zezza (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

*الصراحة كانت حلقة جامدة جدا جدا 
و البنت صعبت كتيييييييييييييييير عليا و خصوصا لما قالت يا ريت المسيحيين ما يخافوش من حاجة و يسانده المتنصرين
ربنا معاها و يقويها و يبارك فيها*​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

شكراً للمرور


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

شكرا لك اخى قبطى

ا
لرب يباركك​


----------



## وردى عادل (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

لماذا التعجب فى هذة القضية قصة ريهام اسف اقصد مريم وابونا ووائل ورمانى
قصة بتحصل كل يوم مش بس فى مصر فى جميع الدول العربية والاسلامية 
يعنى لا مجال للتعجب علشان السيد المسيح وعدنا بكده (انا ارسلكم حملان وسط زئاب)
بس ده مش ببلاش ده ثمنه اكليل فى السماء وعلى وجه الخصوص لمريم وابونا بسبب السجن والتعزيب والطرد كل ده باكليل
شكرا على الموضوع لكشف ازاى المنتصر بيعاني فى الظلم
شكرآ على تعب محبتكم+


----------



## وردى عادل (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

ياريت بكل محبة نرفع صلاة لرب المجد باسم ابونا متاؤس وهبه -  وائل - ورمانى ليتمجد كما تمجد وانقذ مريم اوريهام


----------



## ميشيل عزيز (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: شاهد .. ريهام عبد العزيز التى سُجن بسببها القس متاؤس وهبة تظهر على قناة الحياه وتؤكد " أبونا متاؤس برئ وسجنوه ظلماً"*

الرب قادر أن يحفظ أولاده من أى عذابات


----------



## حانون2 (10 مايو 2009)

*شاهد اكبر حدث فى القرن الـ21 عن المسلمون المتناصرون ((  ارجو التثبيت ))*

السلام للجميع
كما عوتدكم باقوى المواضيع 
اتيت لكم اليوم باكبر حدث لعام 2008/2009 عن 
(المسلمـون المتنـــــــاصرون)
عن فتاة مسلمة من طنطا وبعد مشاكل عديدة ولا تحصى مع 
1:الاهـــــل
2:الشـيوخ
3:امن الدولة
وبارادة من الرب 
((تم تنصير ريهام عبد العزيز وتحول اسمها الي مريم نبيل))
والمفاجاة فى هذا الموضوع 
حمل الفيديو كامل لريهام والاخ رشيد من قناة الحياة من رابط واحد مباشر
وقبل التحمل 
الرجاء اضافة ردود والصلا من اجلى
حمل بدون تردد
والرابط مضمون100%
التحميل من 



الله محبة

وارجو من ادارة المنتدي تثبيت الموضوع من اجل المسيح​مقدم من اخوكم حانون
وارجو بعد وليس قبل التحميل
الصلاة من اجلي​


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: شاهد اكبر حدث فى القرن الـ21 عن المسلمون المتناصرون ((  ارجو التثبيت ))*

شكرا اخى 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## man4truth (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: شاهد اكبر حدث فى القرن الـ21 عن المسلمون المتناصرون ((  ارجو التثبيت ))*

شكرا


----------

